# [PORTAGE] Différence entre world et @world ? (résolu)

## sunseb7

Bonjour à tous !

Ubuntu > Arch > Gentoo... Et me voilà... Et je compte bien rester là... J'ai juste quelques petites questions, si vous permettez.  :Very Happy: 

Dans la documentation, parfois je croise "world" ou "@world". Quelle différence ?

Après être passé en testing et à KDE 4.6, j'ai pu supprimer HAL. Or je remarque que certains fichiers de configuration de HAL se trouvent encore dans /etc/conf.d. Est-ce qu'il existe un outil pour supprimer ces fichiers de configurations obsolètes (un peu comme dispatch-conf) ou il faut le faire manuellement ?

Comment lister les paquets parents d'un paquet enfant ?

Merci pour votre aide !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Et éviter à l'a venir de poser plusieurs questions différents dans un même topic, ce n'est pas pratique pour ceux qui feront des recherches plus tard. Merci  :Smile: 

1/ world c'est dans portage 2.1, et @world dans portage 2.2, c'est pareil sinon.

2/ À ma connaissance ya pas.

3/ Portage ne gère pas encore les dépendances inversées, donc ce n'est pas encore possible, sans un gros traitement pour recalculer l'arbre entier.  :Smile: 

----------

## sunseb7

Merci pour tes réponses geekounet ! Et désolé pour le non-respect des conventions.

Je vais prendre le temps de parcourir les sujets du forum.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Seth_

Salut et sois le bienvenu sous gentoo !

Pour la 3e question, tu peux utiliser equery. Il faut installer app-portage/gentoolkit et tu peux lister les ebuild parents d'un ebuild par exemple avec 

```
equery g =sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.31
```

----------

